# JTabbedPane - Insets entfernen



## byte (4. Mrz 2009)

Hallo,

bei einem JTabbedPane ist per Default ein kleiner Abstand zwischen dem JTabbedPane und der Komponente, die man als Tab hinzufügt. Ich möchte diese Insets ändern bzw. entfernen. Weiss jemand, wie das geht? Wenn ich im TabbedPaneUI die contentBorderInsets setze, passiert nix.

Viele Grüße

byto


----------



## thE_29 (4. Mrz 2009)

Meinst du wenn du JPanel dem TabbedPane zuweist oder im TabHeader?


----------



## byte (4. Mrz 2009)

Ich meine, wenn ich ein JPanel zuweise. Also wenn ich addTab(panel) mache, dann hat das Panel links, rechts, oben und unten einen kleinen Rand. Das sieht doof aus, wenn im Panel z.B. einfach eine Tabelle liegt. Ich möchte, dass das dann direkt an die Border des JTabbedPane rangeht.


----------



## Ebenius (4. Mrz 2009)

Global kannst Du's über UIManager-Defaults einstellen. Aus dem BasicTabbedPaneUI: [HIGHLIGHT="Java"]contentBorderInsets = UIManager.getInsets("TabbedPane.contentBorderInsets");[/HIGHLIGHT]

Ebenius


----------



## byte (4. Mrz 2009)

???

Ich habe ja mein eigenes TabbedPaneUI von BasicTabbedPaneUI abgeleitet und dem JTabbedPane gesetzt. Aber (wie ich oben schon schrieb) wenn ich dort contentBorderInsets auf new Insets(0,0,0,0) setze, ändert sich nix.


----------



## Ebenius (4. Mrz 2009)

Sorry. Irgendwie bin ich heute nicht fit. Ich überlese schon den ganzen Tag Dinge.

Trotzdem: [HIGHLIGHT="Java"]UIManager.put("TabbedPane.contentBorderInsets",
      new Insets(30, 30, 30, 30));
final JTabbedPane tabbedPane = new JTabbedPane();
tabbedPane.addTab("huhu", new JButton("huhu"));

final JFrame f = new JFrame("Tabbed Pane Insets");
f.setContentPane(tabbedPane);
f.pack();
f.setLocationRelativeTo(null);
f.setDefaultCloseOperation(WindowConstants.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
f.setVisible(true);[/HIGHLIGHT]
Hier gehts!

Ebenius


----------



## byte (5. Mrz 2009)

lol hab den Fehler gefunden. War reine Blödheit. Hatte in meinem TabbedPaneUI getContentBorderInsets() überschrieben und mich dann gewundert, warum nix passiert, wenn man das Feld ändert.


----------



## Ebenius (5. Mrz 2009)

Das freut mich. Dann war in diesem Fall meine Ignoranz bezüglich Deines Ingeangsbeitrags ein Glücksfall. 

Ebenius


----------

